# Jotul 8



## PB (Sep 12, 2011)

I am having a hard time finding info on a Jotul 8 wood stove. Does anyone have specs on the btu's or square footage that it would heat? THe local stove shop has a rebuilt one for sale that I am considering.


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 12, 2011)

This site provides some info. Jotul is a company from Norway that makes great product BTW.

Specifications of the Jotul 8 | eHow.com


----------



## PB (Sep 12, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> This site provides some info. Jotul is a company from Norway that makes great product BTW.
> 
> Specifications of the Jotul 8 | eHow.com


 
Thanks. I saw that link before, but that is the listed EPA numbers and according to EPA 90% of the stoves have the same btu's. I was hoping to find the numbers they listed in a brochure. 

Some of the Jotuls are made here in Maine as well but I think they are mostly gas stoves.


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 12, 2011)

PB said:


> Thanks. I saw that link before, but that is the listed EPA numbers and according to EPA 90% of the stoves have the same btu's. I was hoping to find the numbers they listed in a brochure.
> 
> Some of the Jotuls are made here in Maine as well but I think they are mostly gas stoves.



I couldnt find the rating but found the manual. http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Fi...es and inserts manuals/Jotul_Series8_1097.pdf

It seems your stove was made in the late 90's and I dont know when it was discontinued. It's a fairly small stove and it is a catalytic combustor stove. So it is likely the BTU ratings are low since catalytic stove are designed to burn low and long. It's actually a good thing if you want low steady heat. The manual does not indicate this stove was EPA certified since it only lists UL testing. So I assume it was not EPA certified. Still, as a catalyst stove it should have efficiencies between 75% to 80%. If you think about buying it make sure it has a new catalyst. Otherwise you'll have to buy one (possibly $200-$300) and if you don't replace it all you have is an old inefficient stove. 

100% of the EPA labels no matter the brand of model will show 63% efficiency. EPA doesn't test for efficiencies. It's their silly way of saying " if this stove is EPA certified, then you should get at least 63% efficiencies". MFG's run their own lab certified test to determine the 'real' efficiencies.


----------



## PB (Sep 12, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> I couldnt find the rating but found the manual. http://www.jotul.com/FileArchive/Fi...es and inserts manuals/Jotul_Series8_1097.pdf
> 
> It seems your stove was made in the late 90's and I dont know when it was discontinued. It's a fairly small stove and it is a catalytic combustor stove. So it is likely the BTU ratings are low since catalytic stove are designed to burn low and long. It's actually a good thing if you want low steady heat. The manual does not indicate this stove was EPA certified since it only lists UL testing. So I assume it was not EPA certified. Still, as a catalyst stove it should have efficiencies between 75% to 80%. If you think about buying it make sure it has a new catalyst. Otherwise you'll have to buy one (possibly $200-$300) and if you don't replace it all you have is an old inefficient stove.
> 
> 100% of the EPA labels no matter the brand of model will show 63% efficiency. EPA doesn't test for efficiencies. It's their silly way of saying " if this stove is EPA certified, then you should get at least 63% efficiencies". MFG's run their own lab certified test to determine the 'real' efficiencies.


 
The manual in the link is for the later iterations with the cat. Jotul 8's were made from 1981 to the mid 2000's. The early models were not catalytic, but the Jotul 8TDC (1990ish) is catalytic. It is bigger than the Jotul 3 and I think it is closer to the Castine in BTU output but I don't know whether it is closer to the Castine or the Oslo. I think the version I am looking at is the non-cat version but not positive.


----------



## sunfish (Sep 13, 2011)

Jotul makes great stoves, cat or non-cat. 

If the stove is in good shape and the price right. Grab it!

Our Jotul 118 has been a pleasure to use.


----------



## blacklocst (Sep 13, 2011)

If it's a cat. stove just be vigilant not to over fire it, otherwise you can toast the cat. I guess that's reason why Jotul doesn't make a wood stove with a cat. anymore.


----------



## DIESELBOB (Sep 13, 2011)

We have a # 8 in red enamel and just love it. We have had this stove over 20 years and put many cords of wood through it. The only 
thing we replaced was a door gasket and a inside piece of the liner because my wife likes to leave the door open a crack to get it going
faster. This resuled in overheating it. I would buy another one in a heartbeat but they no longer come in RED. I will post a pic when I 
figure out how.


----------



## DIESELBOB (Sep 13, 2011)

*#8*

file:///Users/robertpschmidt/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Originals/2007/Picture/Picture%20017.jpg


----------



## lon (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a Jotul 8 in storage that I replaced with a Jotul Oslo. Reason for change was a larger house. Both great stoves.


----------



## PB (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. We decided to go with a different stove. The Jotul didn't have a rear heat shield and they are not available anymore and a quick search came up with nothing. I think we ended up with a much better stove anyways, at least in value. We got one hell of a deal on a new DutchWest stove from the same stove shop. The price was hard to beat and it has a *14* hour burn time.


----------



## Fyrebug (Sep 14, 2011)

PB said:


> Thanks for the input everyone. We decided to go with a different stove. The Jotul didn't have a rear heat shield and they are not available anymore and a quick search came up with nothing. I think we ended up with a much better stove anyways, at least in value. We got one hell of a deal on a new DutchWest stove from the same stove shop. The price was hard to beat and it has a *14* hour burn time.



Fantastic! Make sure to post some pics.


----------



## PB (Sep 14, 2011)

Fyrebug said:


> Fantastic! Make sure to post some pics.


 
To say that I am excited about the stove and the deal we got is an understatement. I am hoping for $0 oil bill from heat this year. Oil is used to heat our hot water so we will still use some, but not very much. 

It won't be here for a few weeks when they install it, but I will get some pictures then.


----------



## PB (Oct 4, 2011)

New stove is here! They put the stove in place and did all the inside work, but will have to come back to finish the chimney when it stops raining.


----------

